# Rabetting bits anyone?



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I just got one of these things with a bunch of bearings. Haven't even used mine yet but I have some other Oldham stuff that is pretty good. 

Clearance Sale - Rabbeting Bits


----------

